# Seiko Watch?



## futty (Apr 16, 2009)

seiko watch submariner mid size 150? ive just bought nice watch,black bezel, white face,gold hands and pionts, has 10 bar resist on it, automatic, can any one tell me much about it please. also looking for a nice cheap citizen promaster many thanks.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

a pic would help and the numbers on the back. search seiko diver and you'll see they've made quite a few over the years


----------



## futty (Apr 16, 2009)

hello my name is, hold on every one calls me futty. what a thicky i am, pics numbers who,d have thought. dont care on value,just bought the watch and really like it, you know simple things please simple minds.just wanted to know a little about it. numbers on back are 7s26-0050 then a little box with ao in it. other numbers are 853746..........its all done by mirrors .new to this dont know how to do pics,you cant use mirrors for that...cheers.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My mirror tells me May 1998


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looks like this?


----------



## futty (Apr 16, 2009)

pg tips said:


> looks like this?


cheers jason, it deos look like that only it deosnt have 21 jewels written under 10 bar also it is white face and gold colour hands and time pionts.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

futty said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > looks like this?
> ...


It's probably a SKX021K. It's powered by a 7S26 movement. Nice and rugged, used in lots of seiko automatics, from drivers to dress watches.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

To find the age, look at the serial number. The first digit is the year, but not the decade. The next number is the month. So 853746 means may, 1998 or 2008. The 7S26 is produced for a number of years, so it's hard to tell. See here: http://quartzimodo.com/articles/how-to-tel...as-made-part-2/


----------

